

Virtualmin GPL EC2 image - SwellJoe
http://www.webmin.com/ec2.html
A quick way to get a sane virtual hosting system with mail, web, DNS, and the LAMP stack running on EC2, plus the Virtualmin GPL Open Source control panel to manage it all.
======
SwellJoe
BTW-If you run into any problems with the image, let us know in our bug
tracker ( <http://www.virtualmin.com/bug-tracker/> ). It's not heavily used
yet, but seems to be pretty solid.

------
nanijoe
From the link above:

5\. Start an new instance with the AMI for Virtualmin Pro with the command..

...Surely, you meant that to be " Start a new instance etc"

~~~
SwellJoe
Fixed. Thank you, Grammar Master. ;-)

~~~
nanijoe
Any time... The correct title is Grammar Police :)

------
kirubakaran
I am rolling an AMI with: ligHTTPD, pylons/web.py, fcgi etc. Would anyone here
be interested in using that (GPL) or am I just wasting my time?

~~~
SwellJoe
The RoR image is pretty popular, so a Python focused image might also. We
don't have any hard numbers about the usage of our Virtualmin image (yet,
though we're working on it), but I've definitely talked to a dozen or so users
that are toying with it and even a couple who are deploying on EC2. I'd still
be a wee bit leery of production use, as EC2 has had some reliability problems
which I'm not sure have all been worked out. A couple of YC companies are
hosting entirely with EC2/S3, and they've figured out ways to work around the
reliability issues to their satisfaction, so far.

------
PStamatiou
now if this was done with plesk..

~~~
SwellJoe
You leave me guessing..

..it would have a quarter the features?

..it would cost $500, or more?

..it would make it impossible to safely edit configuration files from the
command line?

..it would use an insecure execution model for PHP scripts?

..it wouldn't offer a friendly UI for installing Ruby Gems, PHP Pear modules,
and Perl CPAN modules?

..it wouldn't be Open Source?

..it wouldn't have comprehensive monitoring with email and mobile alerts?

..it wouldn't allow you the flexibility to choose an MTA other than the
default?

What did you have in mind?

~~~
PStamatiou
Sorry for leaving my comment without any justification. I am a longtime plesk
user and the interface is home for me. I had a textdrive account for a month
and I did _not_ like the webmin UI. I know that sounds very cheesy and I'm
sorry for that, but that's me.

~~~
SwellJoe
Nothing wrong with having a preference and expressing it. I just have a vested
interest in figuring out what you prefer about Plesk. If it's just
appearances, then we'll have that resolved this week with the new theme I'm
working on. If it's functionality, then we've long ago surpassed Plesk on
features and capabilities. If it's just what you're used to, then there's not
much we can do about it...if we were going to model our product after an
existing one, we'd have to choose cPanel, since it has about 70% market share.
But we're not going that route...we'll just have to accept that some folks
don't want to learn a new UI and let our competitors have those users.
Luckily, the vast majority of people on the planet have never seen any control
panel product. ;-)

Also worth noting, TextDrive only recently began using the latest version of
Virtualmin...until a week or two ago, they were on a heavily customized
ancient--like 1.mumble--version, which worked for what they needed, but we've
done a lot over the past two years between that version and the current
version. Don't judge us based on a two or three year old version--Virtualmin
was just a fun side project for me and Jamie back then.

